# Very, Very Funny!



## Jefroka (Aug 30, 2009)

Have y'all seen this? Can't stop watching it! <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2O15DXv3Vwg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2O15DXv3Vwg</a><!-- m -->


...Jefroka


----------



## beastmaster94 (Aug 30, 2009)

wow that was so funny


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 30, 2009)

Lol. Wow. Doesnt he feel his bite? Funny vid.


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 31, 2009)

Richard21 said:


> Lol. Wow. Doesnt he feel his bite? Funny vid.



He actually doesn't really bite his own foot. He pretends to. This dog is not stupid, he in fact may be a genius dog, IMO.


...Jefroka


----------



## mischa.porter (Sep 18, 2009)

I saw the video and I find it really entertaining. I enjoyed it and yes it really was funny. Thanks for sharing. 
Dental Vallejo l Dentist Vallejo


----------



## whoru (Sep 18, 2009)

lmfao thats crazy he wasnt going to share that bone lol


----------



## mudshake (Oct 13, 2009)

this is so crazy.. hahaha
the face of the dog is very scary, wootttt  
i it quite funny, it is more of craziness..hahaha


----------



## wyattroa (Oct 13, 2009)

it is funny. I would just be worried about a child walking up to the dog trying to take the bone. Grant it you should never ever let your child try something like that, it does happen.
robert


----------



## selena (Jul 11, 2010)

:lol: your right! so funny! :lol: can't stop laughing til now :lol: 
i love this forum.. so funny..


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 11, 2010)

Haha how the dog acts is like my dog over any food. But she doesn't bite her own foot hahaha. Very funny video. Couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Jeees... Crazy dog! :lol: This is kinda like watching my dragons fight over dubias :lol:


----------

